# blacwater bay/river stripes and sheepshead



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

been out for a bit. any luck on striper/hybrid/whites and/or sheepshead in the blackwater bay/river? i am looking at restocking my rattletraps on line. any suggestions on size and color? we normally use the smallest traps we can throw or use double twirly tail jigs for the hybrids/whites....you thoughts? thanks much an god bless.


----------

